# Joy Cube comparision to PuzzleProz diy



## n00bcubix (Apr 2, 2008)

Okay everyone wants a joy cube only available in Korea

The thing is, they are not so great as you think out of the package

Joy cubes are super crisp and loud(which i like!) and after lubrication and replacing the core with a rubik's diy core and the screws with rubik's diy screws, it is absoloutly better than my Puzzleproz diy. It can cut corners extremely well and better than the diy(thanks crzyazn)The bad thing is that pieces pop even if the tension is tight and feels very flimsy. 

As for the PuzzleProz diy, it is smooth and great and i only had 2 major pops when speedcubing. It is still a bit slower than my joy cube but it is great because it doesn't pop. My tension is set super loose but still it doesn't pop. 

Overall for speedcubing, i prefer the joy cube because it is faster.

I hope I didn't bore you with this thread, it was the 2nd one I made


----------



## Crzyazn (Apr 2, 2008)

how well does the joy cube cut corners?


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 2, 2008)

very well, it can probably cut corner better than the diy! Thanks I should include that in the (what do i call it?) umm the comparision~!


----------



## alexc (Apr 2, 2008)

I got a cube from Mitchell Stern and it is absolutely awesome at cutting corners! I can turn U pretty much 1/2 of a full U turn and it can still move fine.  AND... the best part... you don't have to go to Korea to get them.


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 3, 2008)

Cool alex! what kind of cube? a joy cube?


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 4, 2008)

My Joy cube barely POPs  I didn't replace the screw, only the core. Doowon had one and it's even better than mine, because he lubed it with G-Lube (it's like the unofficial lube for joy cube lol) a lot. He used it for OH (still good for 2h too), and he got 18.19 OH with it in Princeton (I got 18.31 with my Joy in Toronto Open Winter).

Joy cube pwns.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 4, 2008)

someone has to figure out how to get joy cubes to the US... 
like a bulk order from everyone on the forum or something.


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 4, 2008)

cool harrischan! the thing is, the screws would fit in the rubik's diy core :S
Lofty: YES indeed, everyone needs to feel joy cubes xP


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 4, 2008)

n00bcubix said:


> cool harrischan! the thing is, the screws would fit in the rubik's diy core :S



They don't? Are you sure? Mine does


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 5, 2008)

aww lucky I'll try again 

EDIT: It doesn't fit but i'll keep on trying


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 5, 2008)

Harris did you use a Rubik's diy core or a Cube4You one?


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 5, 2008)

Rubik's DIY core. What do you mean it "doesn't fit" ? You can't screw them in? Or you can't screw it all the way through?


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 5, 2008)

it doesn't screw in and if i screw it in, it goes in an angle.


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Apr 19, 2008)

I want a joy cube soo bad but they don't even have any on ebay


----------



## hdskull (Apr 21, 2008)

I have one and it POPs like on every other solve, so I changed it to Japanese scheme to play with it once in awhile. I'm gonna try to put a Rubik's core in to see what happens, but when I first got it, it was very dissappointing.


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah it does pop a lot 
BTW are you the guy with long hair and glasses?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 22, 2008)

Is there anyway any U.S. people could get any? How did you get yours Harris?


----------



## hdskull (Apr 23, 2008)

n00bcubix said:


> yeah it does pop a lot
> BTW are you the guy with long hair and glasses?



Sorry, I am not, haha I have short hair and no glasses, lol, exactly the opposite.

I saw you, but didn't know you were on this forum since I took quite a break from cubing. If you look at my youtube videos, I am in there.

I have changed the core to Rubik's DIY core, i'll see what happens with the cube.


----------



## hdskull (Apr 23, 2008)

And for the screws, you have to hold it in place and screw it straight in, it took me a few tries to get it right.


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 26, 2008)

sikan is the cube better now?


----------



## hdskull (Apr 27, 2008)

I just tried it right now, it's much better, but still don't feel godly, or even very good. It popped 1 time out of 8 solves, and it wasn't that big of a pop(what i usually get with rubik's diy and joy cube). haha. I think my CRC is part of the problem too, maybe if i change the stickers that has silicone on it, then it will feel better.


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 27, 2008)

o cool, i changed the core and screws with cube4you ones, and it is better. I couldn't get a screw in straight but w.e


----------



## hdskull (May 10, 2008)

okay, so I took it out today again, to test it. It is GOOD for OH, not as good as my OH cube, but it is pretty darn good, haha. 

I got this with Japanese scheme(now i'm thinking about changing it back to regular ). I trust what HC said now, lol.

Statistics for 05-10-2008 14:43:40

Average: 29.18
Standard Deviation: 1.96
Best Time: 24.83
Worst Time: 34.15
Individual Times: 
1.	26.78	B R2 D2 B' F' L2 D2 L' R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D' L R2 D' U' L D U2 B F2 U L' 
2.	28.41	D2 F' D2 B2 L B2 D' U2 F' U' L2 R B2 D' U2 B L' B U' L B2 L2 R' D' L2 
3.	(24.83)	D B2 D B F' R' U L' D' U' B F' R' D2 B' F' U2 F2 L F' U' F' D2 L U2 
4.	30.06	B2 L2 R' B D' U F D U L' R2 B D L F D' F D2 L' B2 F2 L' R U R' 
5.	33.02	D L' R2 F2 D L' F D' U' R2 U' R2 D' R' F L B F D2 U B L2 B' F2 R2 
6.	27.91	B F2 D U R B L R2 B2 L2 R2 D U' L' R2 D U2 L2 R D U B2 D2 R2 D' 
7.	28.06	B R2 U2 B' F D' L2 R2 B F2 D2 R' F2 D' F' D' U B L2 D' L' B2 F' L R2 
8.	(34.15)	R2 D' U2 L2 D' L' R F2 U2 L' R F' R B F' L R D F2 L D' U' L2 R' U 
9.	27.16	B F L R2 D' L U L U' F U L R' B' F2 D U2 B L' R U2 L' D2 U' B 
10.	30.11	D U' F' D2 F' L' D2 R2 F2 D' U' F D' B' F' D R' U2 B2 D2 U' F' R D U' 
11.	31.38	L' R2 F' U2 R F2 L R' B2 L2 F2 R U B2 F D' U B' F' L' B D2 B' D L' 
12.	28.88	L B D' U' L2 R' U L R B2 F' L R' B2 F2 L' R2 B' D2 U2 B2 F' U' B F


----------



## n00bcubix (May 16, 2008)

wtf x10! Now the joy cube screws won't go in the joy cube core...

it works now... but the cube sucks and pops.


----------



## hdskull (May 19, 2008)

When I first got it, my friend said it will suck in the beginning, after you break it in, then it will be good.


----------



## n00bcubix (May 20, 2008)

did you break it in?


----------

